# KMTV - Thanksgiving



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

What happens when one crazy Korean joins forces with Amercia's favorite Music Television Bombing Crew?

Announcing










Stay tuned for more

KMTV News


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

:mn:mn:mn:mn


:gn:gn:gn:gn


oooo

There's 4 of us now!!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> There's 4 of us now!!


4 of what is the question? :r

_just one of those things that had to be said_


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly... 


oops, that's WKRP


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Could there be a holiday Launch from the KMTV boys? Stay tuned to find out.........


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

watch out for wild monkeys.





 <~~ really is a wild monkey.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly...
> 
> oops, that's WKRP


"It's a helicopter, and it's coming this way. It's flying something behind it, I can't quite make it out, it's a large banner and it says, uh - Happy... Thaaaaanksss... giving! ... From ... W ... K ... R... P!! No parachutes yet. Can't be skydivers... I can't tell just yet what they are, but - Oh my God, Johnny, they're turkeys!! Johnny, can you get this? Oh, they're plunging to the earth right in front of our eyes! One just went through the windshield of a parked car! Oh, the humanity! The turkeys are hitting the ground like sacks of wet cement! Not since the Hindenberg tragedy has there been anything like this!"

So who is who of the 4?

Les Nessman -

Heb Tarlek -

Arthur Carlson - (mr maduro?)

Johnny Caravella -


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Heh....I feel dirty now.....:mn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

khubli said:


> watch out for wild monkeys.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 <~~ really is a wild monkey.


:r :mn:mn:r


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great..... now I got to photoshop another head in.










:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Uh Oh:mn:mn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

this Does not look good :mn:hn:mn:hn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly...
> 
> oops, that's WKRP


One of the best lines ever on TV... and this whole things sounds ominous!!! :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

*Ji Kim bringing you the latest update on KMTV news.

K
0103 8555 7493 1686 7400
0103 8555 7493 2735 3169
0103 8555 7493 7006 6773
0103 8555 7493 0638 1640

M
0103 8555 7493 2676 1811
0103 8555 7491 9044 6944
0103 8555 7491 7996 1185
0103 8555 7491 6947 5425

T
0307 0020 0001 8757 1236
0307 0020 0001 8757 1229
0307 0020 0001 8757 1212
0307 0020 0001 8757 1205

V
0307 1790 0005 8519 0915
0307 1790 0005 8519 0922
0307 1790 0005 8519 0939
0307 1790 0005 8519 2490

Stay posted, until then enjoy the following video.

Bossa n' Stones <~~ Bikini Clad woman warning*


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

TURKEY DROP


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Holy crap, that is alot of carnage!!
Will there be a tree left in the jungle when they are done?

Can't wait to see the devastation!!!
:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

*That

Is

Gonna

Leave

A

Mark...*


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> Great..... now I got to photoshop another head in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Patrick, you got a nice rack bro :r

I think I look better in blue though Wayne


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a feeling about this that 4 people may be thankful.....



only if they reinforced their mailboxes....MUAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAA.











and Wayner, you just made the list.

scottie


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

volfan said:


> I have a feeling about this that 4 people may be thankful.....
> 
> only if they reinforced their mailboxes....MUAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAA.
> 
> ...


Oh no!!! I am soooo scared :r :chk

Two of your 4 have already felt my wrath. Do I need to take you all down to make the point that VH1 is better??


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I feel sorry for the targets. I was hit last go round and barely pulled through. :hn


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> Oh no!!! I am soooo scared :r :chk
> 
> Two of your 4 have already felt my wrath. Do I need to take you all down to make the point that VH1 is better??


I tried. These bastages have resilience :r:chk


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I want my... I want my.... I want my KMTV


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Good thing I won't be around for two weeks for any return fire.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MTV is Brutal enough!!!!!! Now add Ji in the mix!!!!! :hn :mn :gn

Major Mayham and Destruction!!!!!!!!

Go Get'em Guys!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

khubli said:


> Good thing I won't be around for two weeks for any return fire.


:r The Jungle may be forgiving, but it never forgets!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

how about some Buggles to take you back to when MTV was MTV





 <~~ promise it's not Rick.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

My god man!! Have you all gone MAD?? 

:tu

o


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> :r The Jungle may be forgiving, but it never forgets!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


That is right Ron, WE DO NOT FORGET. Tick, Tock bro. Your time shall come.

scottie


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> My god man!! Have you all gone MAD??
> 
> :tu
> 
> o


Nah......inSANE :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> *Ji Kim bringing you the latest update on KMTV news.
> 
> K
> 0103 8555 7493 1686 7400
> ...


OMG It's worse than imagined. ooo:sl:sl:sl


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

volfan said:


> That is right Ron, WE DO NOT FORGET. Tick, Tock bro. Your time shall come.
> 
> scottie


Hmmm, I can not recall what you are trying to say sir............

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm loving the new avatar Ji!! :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm, I can not recall what you are trying to say sir............
> 
> Ron


Pleading the 5th does not work in Jungle Ron... You should know that !


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'm loving the new avatar Ji!! :tu


I found that in my various image searches.. I'm kinda diggin it too!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Lots of earth tremors today 

K
0103 8555 7493 1686 7400
0103 8555 7493 2735 3169 *BOOM*
0103 8555 7493 7006 6773
0103 8555 7493 0638 1640 *BOOM*

M
0103 8555 7493 2676 1811 *BOOM*
0103 8555 7491 9044 6944 *BOOM*
0103 8555 7491 7996 1185
0103 8555 7491 6947 5425

T
0307 0020 0001 8757 1236 *BOOM*
0307 0020 0001 8757 1229 *BOOM*
0307 0020 0001 8757 1212 *BOOM*
0307 0020 0001 8757 1205 *BOOM*

V
0307 1790 0005 8519 0915 *BOOM*
0307 1790 0005 8519 0922 *BOOM*
0307 1790 0005 8519 0939 *BOOM*
0307 1790 0005 8519 2490 *BOOM*


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> Lots of earth tremors today
> 
> K
> 0103 8555 7493 1686 7400
> ...


wow, none in San Antonio. This is good.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*I'm Hit... I'm Hit! Medic!!!!*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119875

*Clearly shows what this crew is capable of... astonishing! :ss

Thanks, guys... I'm honored to be annihilated by some of the jungle's best.*


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Simply amazing what a well orchestrated bombing will do. Great attack fella's.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Got home today and the neighbor was PO'ed. I had him pick up the mail while I was gone and he took some pretty bad shrapnel wounds. 

Wife and kids are still out in Cali with the camera so I'll have to get pictures up after I go out to get them. 

Very Generous and thanks for the smokes for my couple of days of Class-B Bachelorhood.

khubli sent:

Cuvee Grand Lancero (7.00 x 40) --- HOLY SMOKES
Outlaw Avo 22 (@ 6.00 x 44/50)
Padron Anniversary Exclusivo Maduro (5.50 x 50) 1964
El Centurion Guerreros (5.00 x 50)
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #2 (6.00 x 55)

Mr. Maduro sent:

Padron Anniversary 1964 Superior Maduro (6.50 x 42)
RP Olde World Reserve Maduro Torpedo (5.00 x 54)
Perdomo Cabinet Champagne “B” Belicoso (6.0 x 54)
Gran Habano #1 Connecticut Grand Robusto (6.0 x 54)
Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro (6.00 x 50)


txdyna65 sent:

Ashton VSG Corona Gorda (5.75 x 46)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Invictos(5.00 x 50) 
Torano Sinature Robusto (5.00 x 52) 
Montecristo Afrique Jambo (5.00 x 52)
5 Vegas Series A Alpha Torpedo(6.00 x 52)


Volfan sent:

San Cristobal Guajiro (6.62 x 46)
Diamond Crown Maximus #4 (6.0 x 50)
Oliva Series V Special Figurado (6.0 x 60)
Joya de Nicaragua Antanos Lancero (7.5 x 38)
Perdomo Reserve Cameroon Series ‘R’ (5.00 x 54)



Just an amazing selection of sticks. Return fire should make it out the door tomorrow!!!

Joe (BillyBarue)


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Cant say ya didnt have it coming Joe  You've been such a good BOTL, you deserved a good :sl

Enjoy em and have a great Thanksgiving!


----------

